

Ask HN: Is it time for a Greatest Hits? - dsr_

I see the same classic documents being pulled up repeatedly over the years -- today,  it&#x27;s _Reflections on Trusting Trust_. Perhaps HN should have a Greatest Hits* page where links that have met some criteria are available, and then stop allowing them for submission?<p>The advantages would be that (a) new people might have their eyes drawn towards them, (b) it&#x27;s easier to reference them when they become relevant in a thread, and (c) it makes a little more space for the new submissions.<p>Drawbacks would largely be related to visual clutter and curation costs, I think.<p>* Or call it Well-Known Works, or Classics, or what have you.
======
brudgers
For people who mainly come to HN to read stories, maybe a list of _you must
read these links_ works. For people who find the significant value in HN's
discussions, probably not.

Thompson's Turing Award Lecture is evergreen because it is so damn thought
provoking. I'm always curious to see the comments it elicits...and I'm always
reminded of my own sense of wonder the first time I read it...and posted a
link. It's theme is fundamentally why I read HN. Why I comment is of course
another matter.

~~~
ABNWZ
Do you have a link to this lecture? I would be interested in reading it.

~~~
brudgers
_Trusting Trust_ which triggered this thread is Thompson's Turing Award
Lecture.

------
WestCoastJustin
Yeah, this would be interesting. There are a couple ways to get hits [1, 2],
but these seem to be in the recent past, so it would be interesting if these
reached back a few years. Or, if there is a some type of user curated Hits
list.

[1] [https://news.ycombinator.com/best](https://news.ycombinator.com/best)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=300](https://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=300)

------
dkyc
This is an ordered best-of-list of Hacker News "Evergreens", e.g. stories that
were originally from a different year:

[http://blog.contextly.com/2014/11/hacker-news-evergreen-
stor...](http://blog.contextly.com/2014/11/hacker-news-evergreen-stories-
ordered-score/)

